# Why do I gravitate to this forum?



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I used to come to Kindle Boards for Kindle stuff, now I hurry through my favorite forums only to land here and stay and stay and stay!

Soooooo glad you set up an iPad section. So glad the Kindler section stopped bashing the iPad. Having had both for some time now, I love them equally, but find i use my iPad more than my Kindle. I have soooo much stuff on my iPad. It does such fabulous things! But oh I do hate the prices of the iPad books. Grrrrr...

Anyway, so glad to roost here!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Why not put the Kindle app on your Pad? Then you can read your books on either devise. I have both and use my Kindle at home and take my Pad with me everywhere. Love both devises and think that there is a place for both in my life.

Yes, I come here often - usually first thing in the morning and last thing at night.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I've been enjoying the addition of pdf reading on ibooks since the update. I rarely go to the other forums here anymore too.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love it here, too. The addition of iPad threads (as well as iPhone) is a real plus, but my main reason for coming here so often is that I really like the people. It's wonderful to be around so many others who have an unabashed love for reading (and for writing, in many cases). This is one of the few boards that I've seen where so many literate people hang out. Love it! Thanks, Megan, for telling me about this wonderful place.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> This is one of the few boards that I've seen where so many literate people hang out.


Exactly my view, also.

Mike


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

sem said:


> Why not put the Kindle app on your Pad?


It's there. I dunno why I don't read my Kindle books on my iPad. Weight maybe? I love the little book features of a real iPad book. Love how the pages turn and that it tells you how much more to end of the chapter. I may just try my book on my iPad today. I have a doc appt and you sit and sit and sit. I'll do it now. Thanks for the reminder!

Ya, I love it on this particular forum too. Y'all are great and I learn much.


----------

